# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics >  German surprised by her Native American ancestry

## Tomenable

I found this story on another forum:




> I made a DNA Test in November 2018, just to find out more about my family history.
> 
> I already had a nearly complete family tree about several generations back, I knew that my ancestors were from South Germany and from my father's side partially from around Berlin. When I received the results, I was totally surprised - 67% Central Europe, 16% French, etc., and... *9% Native American!* My first thought was, that the test must have been mixed up [with someone else's test]. So I asked my dad for another Test with his DNA and he scored 18% Native American - we are definitely father and daughter, so the results must be correct! I checked it with GEDmatch too, with the same results. I also found a lot of matches, most were living in New Mexico, Albuquerque, this is the region where Ancestry located some of my native heritage. After a little bit of research it turned out that my birth grandfather must have been an American GI from New Mexico who was stationed in the city where my grandmother lived during WW2. I studied the military documents on Ancestry and found a unit where he could probably be in, the time and the port of registry fit with the birthday and city my father was born. I also contacted some of the closest matches (second cousin, over 400cM with my dad). But at the moment my research stagnate, not enough trees, not enough information. I really hope we can find out more, a place to visit someday or people we can ask questions about my granddad. I was always curious why we have these black hair, darker skin tone and another shape of eyes than our relatives, but I never questioned my ancestry. My father was surprised, but not as much as I thought, maybe he already guessed something.

----------


## Duarte

Hello Tomenable,

Cool. 
Nice story. 
Probably his grandfather was Hispanic (I don't like that word, but that's how Americans refer to American citizens of Mexican origin and even all Latin Americans). It is a beautiful story. I thought it was really cool that he and his father accepted the fact naturally and went in search of their roots in America.
Cheers :)

----------


## Bâști

> I found this story on another forum:


Really surprising, if she didn't already suspect something.

----------


## Angela

Sometimes people suspect absolutely nothing, because it's so far in the past. My neighbor tested a year or so ago. To the eye he looks like your typical "Colonial descent" American. Turns out he's 2% SSA, and 3% Native American. More than Elizabeth Warren! :). 

To make a long story short, one of his ancestors was a slave who ran away to Canada on the "Underground Railroad", married an Indian woman, and their son moved to Vermont, where he became a blacksmith, a respected person in the community, and the father of a large family. He's actually mentioned in a book on the runaways who made a new life for themselves in the north. My neighbor quite proud of this ancestry, as he should be: brave, resourceful people who overcame incredible adversity.

With the dilution of the ancestry over time, there was no trace visible so he had no clue.

----------


## Duarte

That is, really, a beautiful story also, Angela.

In fact life is full of surprises.

My autosomal examinations indicate that I am 96% European and that my other 4% came from a possible combination of indigenous and SSA:



I don't know who they are. Interestingly, my autosomous indigenous percentage is insignificant but, by chance, I inherited the indigenous mtDNA. I am B2h (more accurately, B2h1b2a). This mtDNA belongs to the Guarani and Ache tribes who lived in southern Brazil at the time of the "Seven Peoples of the Missions" -1682 to 1767. That is the name given to the group of seven indigenous villages founded by the Spanish Jesuits in the "Rio Grande de São Pedro" Region, present-day State of "Rio Grande do Sul" (Southern Brazil), consisting of the reductions of São Francisco de Borja, São Nicolau, São Miguel Arcanjo, São Lourenço Mártir, São João Batista, São Luiz Gonzaga and Santo Ângelo Custódio. The Seven Peoples are also known as Oriental Missions, because they are located east of the Uruguay River:



With the attacks of the "Bandeirantes (Portuguese and Brazilian pathfinders)", the Spanish Jesuits and the indigenous peoples that were supported by them fled the area.

The "Bandeirantes" who came from Southern Brazil founded all the cities of the region where I live, including my hometown, Belo Horizonte, founded by the "Bandeirante" João Leite da Silva Ortiz in 1701. It was a village named "Curral Del Rey":




The "Bandeirantes" are known to kill all male indigenous and kidnap their wives and children. Ironically, I probably inherited the mtDNA from an Aché or Guarani indigenous kidnapped by them.

The rule of the "Banderirantes" in my region would end in 1750, with the arrival of 600,000 Portuguese who came to settle and take possession of the gold and precious mines in the name of the Crown of Portugal.

I am a descendant of these Portuguese who most likely raped some of their female slaves inside a slave quarters and took the boy or girl into the Grand House. From that boy or girl I inherited the autossomic percentual traces of SSA DNA. I am not so gullible at point believe my ancestors were good and treated their slaves with dignity, as my grandmother, who had in me her favorite grandson, told me.After my grandmother's death, my mother told me that my great-grandparents and great-great-grandparents, were cruel slaveholders.

I went to Santa Bárbara City (Brazil, close to Belo Horizonte) to visit my cousins who run the family farms (I've only been to this colonial city twice, the first time with dad and mom as a kid and last time, when I was just a college student).

My cousins have free access to all the colonial heritage of the region's Catholic Diocese and, as guardians of the parish keys, took me to all the baroque churches in the area on a VIP visit, without the hassle of believers or tourists.

I was hosted at the Family city's house, in Santa Barbara, with two colleagues who were studying with me at the University. At night, we went to a bar in the town square where is the mother church of Santa Barbara, a magnificent work of the Brazilian colonial period.

A black lady came into that bar and, seeing that we were outsiders hosted at the Viegas Family's city house asked us what relationship we had with the Viegas family. I told her that I was the great-grandson of Joaquim Viegas, the great-grandson of Jose Pessoa de Faria and the great-great-grandson of Colonel Antonio Pessoa de Faria and the others were my schoolfriends.

The lady simply called me a cursed and, soom, was expelled from the Bar, and my colleagues and I received an official apology from the owner of the establishment and the other patrons.

I was shocked and never returned to the city. I didn't tell my cousins anything, but other people probably told them. I have good relations with my family. The trauma has passed. I intend to go with my brother to visit the Sanctuary of Caraça in Santa Barbara, where Emperor D. Pedro II of Brazil stayed hosted and where there is a magnificent church in neo-Gothic style.

----------


## Bâști

> That is, really, a beautiful story also, Angela.
> 
> In fact life is full of surprises.
> 
> My autosomal examinations indicate that I am 96% European and that my other 4% came from a possible combination of indigenous and SSA:


Interesting assumptions, but I read that Portuguese and Spanish in Iberia sometimes have higher percentages of Africa. Percentages of 1% of Native Americans are often found in Europe and are not taken into account as being so little. So there is a possibility that these small percentages were inherited from Europe, I think.

edith. 
But indeed, B2h might show that you have a grand-grand... mother at least 5-6 generations ago, who was a Native American.  :Cool V:

----------


## italouruguayan

Hi Duarte!
According to my information, the Guaranies peoples also had the mtDNA A, which is apparently more common in North and Central America than in South America. My mtDna is A2, my autosomal DNA is 18% Native American, and my maternal grandparents (from whom I inherited my non-European components) were from northern Uruguay, which according to recent studies is the area of ​​the country where there is greater Native American heritage. While the iconic ethnicity of Uruguay is the Charrua tribe, it is known that many Guaranies settled in the north, the border area with Brazil. Many of them arrived when the Missions of the Jesuits were razed, and established themselves as simple peasants, not as indigenous people organized into tribes.

----------


## Angela

This is the same story portrayed in the film "The Mission", yes? 

I could barely see the screen for my tears during the penultimate scene, and slept badly for a week after watching it.

I will never understand how human beings can commit such evil. 





Things weren't really any better in the U.S.

----------


## Duarte

> Hi Duarte!
> According to my information, the Guaranies peoples also had the mtDNA A, which is apparently more common in North and Central America than in South America. My mtDna is A2, my autosomal DNA is 18% Native American, and my maternal grandparents (from whom I inherited my non-European components) were from northern Uruguay, which according to recent studies is the area of ​​the country where there is greater Native American heritage. While the iconic ethnicity of Uruguay is the Charrua tribe, it is known that many Guaranies settled in the north, the border area with Brazil. Many of them arrived when the Missions of the Jesuits were razed, and established themselves as simple peasants, not as indigenous people organized into tribes.


Hello Italo.


Genetic analyses suggest that the tribe Aché are a group of mixed biological origin containing about 60-65% Tupí-Guaraní genes, and 35-40% of genes with affinities to the Macro-Ge lineage family (also known as Jê). The Xavantes, from Amazon, are Jê. The Aché and Jê indians are mainly haplogroup B2 mtDNA. The mtHapologroup B2 is also present in part of the Guarani indians, as shown by the paper that served as the basis for the definition of the mitochondrial B2h subclade:




The Cherokee, in US, are basically of the haplogroup B, the same of Xavantes and Aché in South America. 

A big hug and thanks so much for the additional info :)

----------


## Duarte

> This is the same story portrayed in the film "The Mission", yes? 
> 
> I could barely see the screen for my tears during the penultimate scene, and slept badly for a week after watching it.
> 
> I will never understand how human beings can commit such evil. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, Angela, this movie is exciting and is based on real facts. It is very sad and shocking what happened to the Aché and Guarani tribes of the 7 Missions. But the History is written by the winners and the "Bandeirantes" are considered heroes pioneers and founders of Brazil. Especially in the State of Sao Paulo, Brazil, it would be a tremendous gaffe to speak ill of the "Bandeirantes".
Cheers :)

----------


## Bâști

> This is the same story portrayed in the film "The Mission", yes? 
> 
> I could barely see the screen for my tears during the penultimate scene, and slept badly for a week after watching it.
> 
> I will never understand how human beings can commit such evil. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand you. You are a holy wood evil.

----------


## Duarte

Yes Bâsti,
I am a descendant of the bad guys that appear in the Hollywood movie, The Mission.

----------


## Angela

> I understand you. You are a holy wood evil.


..............

----------


## Angela

> Yes, Angela, this movie is exciting and is based on real facts. It is very sad and shocking what happened to the Aché and Guarani tribes of the 7 Missions. But the History is written by the winners and the "Bandeirantes" are considered heroes pioneers and founders of Brazil. Especially in the State of Sao Paulo, Brazil, it would be a tremendous gaffe to speak ill of the "Bandeirantes".
> Cheers :)


Well, that's disheartening. Our indigenous people are still the poorest, least serviced group in the U.S., but at least no one would deny that they were dispossessed, starved, butchered, and thrown into what were virtual concentration camps. 

Of course, there were atrocities on both sides, but they were here first and most often were responding to provocation and theft of their land. There's no getting away from that. 

I recommend the book "Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee" even though it's hearbreaking.

----------


## Duarte

> Well, that's disheartening. Our indigenous people are still the poorest, least serviced group in the U.S., but at least no one would deny that they were dispossessed, starved, butchered, and thrown into what were virtual concentration camps. 
> 
> Of course, there were atrocities on both sides, but they were here first and most often were responding to provocation and theft of their land. There's no getting away from that. 
> 
> I recommend the book "Bury My Heart At Wounded Knee" even though it's hearbreaking.


Thank you Angela. Reading is my favorite pleasure. I love suggestions
to reading . I will try encounter the book you indicated :)

----------


## Regio X

> That is, really, a beautiful story also, Angela.
> In fact life is full of surprises.
> My autosomal examinations indicate that I am 96% European and that my other 4% came from a possible combination of indigenous and SSA:
> 
> I don't know who they are. Interestingly, my autosomous indigenous percentage is insignificant but, by chance, I inherited the indigenous mtDNA. I am B2h (more accurately, B2h1b2a). This mtDNA belongs to the Guarani and Ache tribes who lived in southern Brazil at the time of the "Seven Peoples of the Missions" -1682 to 1767. That is the name given to the group of seven indigenous villages founded by the Spanish Jesuits in the "Rio Grande de São Pedro" Region, present-day State of "Rio Grande do Sul" (Southern Brazil), consisting of the reductions of São Francisco de Borja, São Nicolau, São Miguel Arcanjo, São Lourenço Mártir, São João Batista, São Luiz Gonzaga and Santo Ângelo Custódio. The Seven Peoples are also known as Oriental Missions, because they are located east of the Uruguay River:
> 
> With the attacks of the "Bandeirantes (Portuguese and Brazilian pathfinders)", the Spanish Jesuits and the indigenous peoples that were supported by them fled the area.
> The "Bandeirantes" who came from Southern Brazil founded all the cities of the region where I live, including my hometown, Belo Horizonte, founded by the "Bandeirante" João Leite da Silva Ortiz in 1701. It was a village named "Curral Del Rey":
> 
> ...


Duarte, interesting research and story!

Btw, I had the privilege to visit the "Santuário do Caraça". Certainly one of my best trips in childhood. Just loved. I remember well of the beautiful mountains, great trails, waterfalls, the rivers and streams with peculiar colors... The wine made by the priest, with jabuticabas instead grapes... We also fed ("wild") maned wolves just in front the Sanctuary, and I even fell in love with a chick from Belo Horizonte. je je je

A funny fact was my father slipping in a certain stone close to the Sanctuary. We looked to where he slipped and noticed a record in there. It was something like: "here Dom Pedro II slipped". Lol

Cheers

----------


## Duarte

> Duarte, interesting research and story!
> 
> Btw, I had the privilege to visit the "Santuário do Caraça". Certainly one of my best trips in childhood. Just loved. I remember well of the beautiful mountains, great trails, waterfalls, the rivers and streams with peculiar colors... The wine made by the priest, with jabuticabas instead grapes... We also fed ("wild") maned wolves just in front the Sanctuary, and I even fell in love with a chick from Belo Horizonte. je je je
> 
> A funny fact was my father slipping in a certain stone close to the Sanctuary. We looked to where he slipped and noticed a record in there. It was something like: "here Dom Pedro II slipped". Lol
> 
> Cheers


Glad to hear you visited and liked the place that is an icon of my family land and the state of Minas Gerais. LOL Your father had fun as the Emperor. Cool :)
Cheers.

----------


## Angela

> Thank you Angela. Reading is my favorite pleasure. I love suggestions
> to reading . I will try encounter the book you indicated :)


One of mine, too. :)

Years ago I read a book called "The Unredeemed Captive", and I've never forgotten it. It's set in New England and Canada and recounts the story of an English girl captured by the Mohawks, who chose not to be "redeemed" and return to the white world. It wasn't uncommon when children were involved. Unlike in the white world, the European descent children were adopted and became full members of the tribe. It has to be said that some of the adults were, on the other hand, completely brutalized. 

Another good one is called "Trail of Tears: The Rise and Fall of the Cherokee Nation". 

"A sixth-generation North Carolinian, highly-acclaimed author John Ehle grew up on former Cherokee hunting grounds. His experience as an accomplished novelist, combined with his extensive, meticulous research, culminates in this moving tragedy rich with historical detail.

The Cherokee are a proud, ancient civilization. For hundreds of years they believed themselves to be the "Principle People" residing at the center of the earth. But by the 18th century, some of their leaders believed it was necessary to adapt to European ways in order to survive. Those chiefs sealed the fate of their tribes in 1875 when they signed a treaty relinquishing their land east of the Mississippi in return for promises of wealth and better land. The U.S. government used the treaty to justify the eviction of the Cherokee nation in an exodus that the Cherokee will forever remember as the “trail where they cried.”

As with European Jews, assimilation wasn't the solution, because there was no more assimilated tribe than the Cherokee. 

"George Washington sought to 'civilize' Southeastern American Indians, through programs overseen by the Indian AgentBenjamin Hawkins. He encouraged the Cherokee to abandon their communal land-tenure and settle on individual farmsteads, which was facilitated by the destruction of many American Indian towns during the American Revolutionary War. The deerskin trade brought white-tailed deer to the brink of extinction, and as pigs and cattle were introduced, they became the principal sources of meat. The government supplied the tribes with spinning wheels and cotton-seed, and men were taught to fence and plow the land, in contrast to their traditional division in which crop cultivation was woman's labor. Americans instructed the women in weaving. Eventually Hawkins helped them set up smithys, gristmills and cotton plantations.The Cherokee organized a national government under Principal Chiefs Little Turkey (1788–1801), Black Fox (1801–1811), and Pathkiller (1811–1827), all former warriors of Dragging Canoe. The 'Cherokee triumvirate' of James Vann and his protégés The Ridge and Charles R. Hicks advocated acculturation, formal education, and modern methods of farming. In 1801 they invited Moravian missionaries from North Carolina to teach Christianity and the 'arts of civilized life.' The Moravians and later Congregationalist missionaries ran boarding schools, and a select few students were educated at the American Board of Commissioners for Foreign Missions school in Connecticut."

"Around 1809 Sequoyah began developing a written form of the Cherokee language. He spoke no English, but his experiences as a silversmith dealing regularly with white settlers, and as a warrior at Horseshoe Bend, convinced him the Cherokee needed to develop writing. In 1821, he introduced Cherokee syllabary, the first written syllabic form of an American Indian language outside of Central America. Initially his innovation was opposed by both Cherokee traditionalists and white missionaries, who sought to encourage the use of English. When Sequoyah taught children to read and write with the syllabary, he reached the adults. By the 1820s, the Cherokee had a higher rate of literacy than the whites around them in Georgia."

"In 1819, the Cherokee began holding council meetings at New Town, at the headwaters of the Oostanaula (near present-day Calhoun, Georgia). In November 1825, New Town became the capital of the Cherokee Nation, and was renamed New Echota, after the Overhill Cherokee principal town of Chota.[40] Sequoyah's syllabary was adopted. They had developed a police force, a judicial system, and a National Committee.
In 1827, the Cherokee Nation drafted a Constitution modeled on the United States, with executive, legislative and judicial branches and a system of checks and balances. The two-tiered legislature was led by Major Ridge and his son John Ridge. Convinced the tribe's survival required English-speaking leaders who could negotiate with the U.S., the legislature appointed John Ross as Principal Chief. A printing press was established at New Echota by the Vermont missionary Samuel Worcester and Major Ridge's nephew Elias Boudinot, who had taken the name of his white benefactor, a leader of the Continental Congress and New Jersey Congressman. They translated the Bible into Cherokee syllabary. Boudinot published the first edition of the bilingual 'Cherokee Phoenix,' the first American Indian newspaper, in February 1828.[41]"

There's a great sense of tragedy, and maybe even romance about the Cherokee. When people try to claim Indian ancestry, it's often through Pocahontas, or through the Cherokee, who intermarried often with whites. 

John Ross, their principal chief at that pivotal time:


Not quite accurate, since many of them chose to assimilate, but...



I read somewhere that Johnny Depp is part Cherokee, but I don't know if it's accurate because so many celebrities claim Native American, usually Cherokee, ancestry. I do know the humorist, actor, and social commentator Will Rogers was one of those admixed Cherokee/German/Scots blends. Both his parents were admixed, and registered as Cherokee. He famously said: My family wasn't on the Mayflower, but we met the boat." :) 



Likewise, somewhere I read that Elvis Presley carries a Native American mtDna, one of the "B" lineages, through one of the Southeastern tribes. It's supposedly through a great, great, great grandmother. 

Elvis' adored mother and his father when they were young.



Later in life: clearly not a well or happy woman. She gave him her eyes, and perhaps also the tendency to heart disease and addiction.

----------


## Joey37

The Micmac helped hide my French Acadian ancestors from the English and also intermarried with them; I have two Metis in my family tree and 0.5% Native American DNA; my DNA cousins who stayed in Acadia (unlike my great-great-grandfather) have an average of 3-4% Native American DNA. The founder of my mother's family in America, Valentine Whitman, was an interpreter between Natives and the English, so he would have known at least one indigenous language (which given the distance between them and our Indo-European languages seems to me a pretty good achievement). And also my 11x great-grandmother Susanna Hutchinson Cole was the sole survivor of a Native raid and lived with the tribe as a hostage for three years before being freed; she later married and settled down in my native Rhode Island.

----------


## Duarte

> The Cherokee are a proud, ancient civilization. For hundreds of years they believed themselves to be the "Principle People" residing at the center of the earth. But by the 18th century, some of their leaders believed it was necessary to adapt to European ways in order to survive. Those chiefs sealed the fate of their tribes in 1875 when they signed a treaty relinquishing their land east of the Mississippi in return for promises of wealth and better land. The U.S. government used the treaty to justify the eviction of the Cherokee nation in an exodus that the Cherokee will forever remember as the “trail where they cried.”
> 
> *As with European Jews, assimilation wasn't the solution, because there was no more assimilated tribe than the Cherokee.*


Good morning Angela. Thanks :)


I would very much like the new President of Brazil to hear your words.
It seems that history will be repeated again in Brazil. His idea is that indigenous peoples have to integrate into society and not remain isolated in reserves that, in his view, are too large and unproductive. He understands that indigenous peoples have to economically develop their reserves, granting the right of exploitation of mineral wealth and wood to companies. They would be very rich with the profits and Brazil would also gain with this. I believe he understands nothing. The richness of these peoples lies in the preserved environment and their traditional culture. This is how they are happy and rich. Indigenous view of wealth are not those of white men. Bolsonaro knows nothing, unfortunate for the natives and for all Brazilians.


Neo-Pentecostal evangelism groups are invading some villages and I hear that there are already indigenous evangelical pastors .

----------


## Duarte

> The Micmac helped hide my French Acadian ancestors from the English and also intermarried with them; I have two Metis in my family tree and 0.5% Native American DNA; my DNA cousins who stayed in Acadia (unlike my great-great-grandfather) have an average of 3-4% Native American DNA. The founder of my mother's family in America, Valentine Whitman, was an interpreter between Natives and the English, so he would have known at least one indigenous language (which given the distance between them and our Indo-European languages seems to me a pretty good achievement). And also my 11x great-grandmother Susanna Hutchinson Cole was the sole survivor of a Native raid and lived with the tribe as a hostage for three years before being freed; she later married and settled down in my native Rhode Island.


Nice familiar story Joey. Great American roots :)

----------


## Duarte

> Hi Duarte!
> According to my information, the Guaranies peoples also had the mtDNA A, which is apparently more common in North and Central America than in South America. My mtDna is A2, my autosomal DNA is 18% Native American, and my maternal grandparents (from whom I inherited my non-European components) were from northern Uruguay, which according to recent studies is the area of ​​the country where there is greater Native American heritage. While the iconic ethnicity of Uruguay is the Charrua tribe, it is known that many Guaranies settled in the north, the border area with Brazil. Many of them arrived when the Missions of the Jesuits were razed, and established themselves as simple peasants, not as indigenous people organized into tribes.


The Mitochondrial DNA History of a Former Native American Village in Northern Uruguay



Hello Ítalo. I think that this paper can interest you. Hugs :)




*Objectives:* In 1828, between 8,000 and 15,000 Indians from the Jesuit Missions were brought to Uruguay. There, they were settled in a village, presently named Bella Union, in the northwest corner of the country. According to historic sources, the Indians abandoned the settlement shortly thereafter, with the village subsequently repopulated by “criollos” and immigrants from abroad. As a first approach to reconstruct the genetic history of the population, data about the living population genetic structure will be used. Based on the analysis of the maternal lineages of the inhabitants of Bella Union, and of those from two nearby villages, we expect to partially answer what happened with the first and subsequent inhabitants.

*Methods:* We analyzed the maternal lineages of the present inhabitants of Bella Union and neighboring localities through the sequencing of the mitochondrial DNA control region.
Results: A total of 64.3%, 5.7%, and 30% of the mtDNAs were of Native, African, and West Eurasian origin, respec- tively. These figures are quite similar to that of the population of Tacuarembo, which is located in northeastern Uruguay. The four main Native American founding haplogroups were detected, with B2 being the most frequent, while some rare subhaplogroups (B2h, C1b2, D1f1) were also found. When compared with other Native American sequences, near- matches most consistently pointed to an Amazonian Indian origin which, when considered with historical evidence, suggested a probable Guaranı-Missionary-related origin.

*Conclusions:* The data support the existence of a relationship between the historic and present inhabitants of the extreme northwest Uruguay, with a strong contribution of Native Americans to the mitochondrial DNA diversity observed there. Am. J. Hum. Biol. 00:000–000, 2014. VC 2014 Wiley Periodicals, Inc.





https://core.ac.uk/download/pdf/153565511.pdf

----------


## italouruguayan

> The Mitochondrial DNA History of a Former Native American Village in Northern Uruguay
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Ítalo. I think that this paper can interest you. Hugs :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much Duarte!
It is a very interesting study, and it is probably related to my maternal origins, since my grandmother was from Tacuaremb (one of the regions studied) and my grandfather from Salto (neighbor to Artigas, the other region studied). These studies change the look that Uruguayans have about ourselves, since until 30 or 40 years ago, it was taught in schools that the natives had been completely exterminated, and that the Uruguayans were 90% white and 10% black....

----------


## italouruguayan

This tombstone was found at the bottom of a steam in a rural region of Salto, very close to where my granfather was born. It has inscriptions in three languages: Latin, Spanish and Guarani.Attachment 11458

Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## Duarte

> This tombstone was found at the bottom of a steam in a rural region of Salto, very close to where my granfather was born. It has inscriptions in three languages: Latin, Spanish and Guarani.Attachment 11458
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Eupedia Forum mobile app


Wonderful :)

----------

